# Livebox ethernet connection IP not being agreed



## terryeisner (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a livebox adsl connection box (it is working as my laptop is wirelessly working ok) but my desktop with a Realtek RTL8139 family fast ethernet NIC connection will not communicate (it says connected at 100kps?) it appears to be an IP problem as when start the connection process my IP no is one number and during connecting it swaps to another IP number and then says limited or on connection. Have done config renew but the same IP swap then happens....


----------



## mar.severus (Mar 27, 2007)

Now in this case you might want to give the Ethernet adapter LAN connection a static IP address...
Usually when it says limited or no connectivity that must be the APIPA auto-configuration ip address (169.254.XX.XX)
So we go into the control panel >
Network Connections >
Right click on the LAN and click on properties >
Double Click on Internet Protocol TCP/IP >
Click on "Use the following IP address instead"
And now we manually input an IP address that is within the IP range of the ADSL box's DHCP server (The default gateway should be the IP address of the ADSL box itself and the subnet mask should automatically fill in)
Soo you might wanna look in the manual to find what IP range it uses...iono mine states it on the bottom of the device itself

Now by the way if the computer is hardwired to the ADSL box try switching ports and cables, if you get the same "limited or no connectivity"thing it could be a problem with the DHCP of the ADSL box, try calling your ISP since your wireless computer could possibly be connecting to another network nearby that is not yours or it could be just an issue with the ports on it


----------



## terryeisner (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you very much for your responce.

Have tried entering manually configured IP based upon what livebox wants to give me (it briefly assigns an DHCP address then after 2 seconds reverts to an auto private address which brings up the limited/no connection message) and I have input the default gateway,the subnetmask is as you say auto inserted, but still no joy; it states connected on network connections but does not appear to be 'talking' to the livebox as I do not get the installlation page to input the security key...

I am not connecting to another wireless box in range and don't forget this laptop is happily connected to the livebox wirelessly (I have tried connecting the main PC wirelessly and by USB but no joy)

AS for contacting my ISP, one of the few negatives of being a brit living in France and not being a fluent French speaker is communication over the telephone!


----------



## pod666 (Apr 11, 2007)

hi thanx for advise going to give it a try now.As i have speed issues with live box,when first installed it was giving me speeds in th region of 4.9 to 5.3mb but now changes my ip adress all the time and i only get speed up to 2mbs.i am wired up to live box with only one pc. any more advice would be appreciated.

thanks pod:4-cheers:


----------



## terryeisner (Mar 31, 2007)

In the end I had to get somebody in; it appears that the issues were:
1. The livebox needed rebooting
2. The ethernet card was running on generic microsoft drivers and needed updating to the latest realtec ones
3. My PC has too many things plugged into it and is suffering from a shortage of power
5. PC Cillin virus software decided to block the connection
I know the above is almost as bad as check it is plugged in, but hope it helps somebody.....


----------



## pod666 (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks terryeisner i'll have a look and c if i'm up to date thanx again
pod


----------

